# هذه المرة فيديو لطائرة اثناء اخراق حاجز الصوت



## Tripoli (21 مايو 2006)

اخوتى الاعزاء:
اقدم لكم هذه الوصلات للطائرة اف 14 اثناء اختراق حاجز الصوت على ارتفاع منخفض, و فى الشريط واضح الانفجار المصاحب لاختراق حاجز الصوت.
و لكن مش كل مرة تسلم الجرة الرابط الثالث بدون تعليق شاهد بنفسك و علق.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krs2YRGEadk&search=supersonic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbCBPxBkKLA&search=supersonic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbCBPxBkKLA&search=supersonic
سلام


----------



## dash 8 (21 مايو 2006)

يعطيك العافيه مشكووور صور ولا اروع 
وننتظر قادمك الاجمل


----------



## Tripoli (21 مايو 2006)

هده هى الوصلة الثالثة و ليس كما جاء بالموضوع الرئيسى و اسف على الخطاء.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7f2ySvhj-o&search=supersonic


----------



## جاسر (22 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً ولكن الموقع محجوب في السعودية

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## Tripoli (22 مايو 2006)

متأسف للاخوان فى السعودية و سأحاول الحصول على رابط فى مكان اخر.
سلام


----------



## dash 8 (22 مايو 2006)

اخي tripoli سبحان الله قد يكون السبب الغيوم سبحانك الله 
يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Tripoli (23 مايو 2006)

و هذه و صلة فيديو للموضوع للشباب فى السعودية أرجو أن يكون هذا الموقع متاح عندكم..
http://www.flightlevel350.com/video_streaming.php?id=990


----------



## Tripoli (23 مايو 2006)

وهذه وصلة أخرى 
http://www.flightlevel350.com/video_streaming.php?id=1280


----------



## جاسر (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

رائعة جداً بارك الله فيك ونفع بك 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## Tripoli (25 مايو 2006)

أين التعليقات و التقييم يا شباب !!!!!!!!


----------



## اساسي (26 مايو 2006)

ممكن تشرح لنا ما هو حاجز الصوت وهل فيه خطر على الطائره ام لا وهل يحصل ذلك في الطائرات المدنية


----------



## Tripoli (26 مايو 2006)

أخي أساسي:
حاجز الصوت هو عبارة عن تراكم للموجات الهوائية أمام الطائرة ما يعرف ب (Bow Wave) هذه الموجات تتراكم أمام الطائرة كلما زادت سرعتها و هى للعلم موجات ميكانيكة (ملموسة), و عند اقتراب الطائرة من سرعة الصوت تقترب هذه الموجات من بعضها لدرجة كبيرة و حتى تكون ما يشبه الجدار او الحاجز و عندما تزيد سرعة الطائرة عن هذه الموجات المدفوعة امامها اى اسرع من الصوت يحدث تكسير لهذه المجموعة من الموجات و يسمع الانفجار الناتج عن ذلك.
و عندما تمر هذه الموجات على جسم الطائرة تحدث ضغط كبير على الهيكل, و لذلك يمنع الطيران على سرعة الصوت لفترة طويلة كما ان مقاومة الهواء تكون اكثر ما يمكن ولهذا السبب سرعة الطيران لمعظم الطائرات هى حوالى 0.85 كحد اقصى.
أما عندما تتخلص الطائرة من هذا الحاجر فى الطيران الفوق صوتى تصبح هذه الموجات خلف الطائرة مما يجعل طيرانها اسهل و باقل مقاومة للهواء كما هو الحال فى الكونكورد ولكن المشكلة تبقى فى استهلاك الوقود.
ارجو أن تكون الاجابة واضحة و مفيدة و أنا جاهز للمزيد من التوضيح.
سلام.


----------



## tand (26 مايو 2006)

تسلم علي الروابط الجميله ,و الشرح احلي 
الله يعطيك العافيه من فتره ابحث عن هذه الروابط


----------



## عين الحقيقة (26 مايو 2006)

أخي العزيز :
أرجو توضيح ما هي القوى المؤثرة على الطائرة ووظيفة كل قوة من حيث تمكين الطائرة من التحليق


----------



## عين الحقيقة (26 مايو 2006)

أخي العزيز :
أرجو توضيح ما هي القوى المؤثرة على الطائرة ووظيفة كل قوة من حيث تمكين الطائرة من التحليق


----------



## Tripoli (26 مايو 2006)

عزيزى عين الحقيقة:
الرابط التالي من موقع الهندسة نت ستجد فيه ان شاء الله الاجابة الوافية
http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=88872


----------



## Tripoli (27 مايو 2006)

الاجابة على السؤال كالاتي:
_منقول _
في طيران الطائرة أربع قوًى رئيسية، هي: 1ـ الجاذبية 2ـ قوة الرفع 3ـ قوة السحب الهوائي 4ـ قوة الدفع. والجاذبية هي القوة الطبيعية التي تجذب الطائرة في اتجاه الأرض. أما قوة الرفع فهي القوة التي تدفع الطائرة إلى أعلى ضد قوة الجاذبية. وتتولد هذه القوة بسبب حركة جناح الطائرة خلال الهواء. وقوة السحب الهوائي هي القوة الطبيعية لمقاومة الهواء لحركة الطائرة للأمام. وقوة الدفع هي القوة التي تضاد قوة السحب الهوائي، وتتسبب في حركة الطائرة للأمام. وتتولد قوة الدفع بوساطة مراوح الطائرة أو المحركات النفاثة. وعندما تتساوى قوة الرفع للطائرة مع قوة الجاذبية، وتتساوى قوة الدفع مع قوة السحب الهوائي، تطير الطائرة في وضع مستقيم مستٍو. وعندما تتغير أي من هذه القوى الأربع، تبدأ الطائرة في الصعود، أو الدوران أو تغيير الاتجاه أو تغيير الوضع. 


قوة الجاذبية وقوة الرفع 

. تحاول قوة الجاذبية المحافظة على بقاء الطائرة فوق سطح الأرض أو جذبها نحو الكرة الأرضية عندما تطير في الجو. وقوة الجاذبية عند الأرض تساوي وزن الطائرة. ولكي تقلع الطائرة وتبقى في الجو، لابد لجناحها من توليد قوة رفع لأعلى تزيد على قوة الجاذبية لأسفل. وتتولد قوة الرفع بسبب تغير ضغط الهواء حول المقطع الانسيابي للجناح كلما تحركت الطائرة على أرض الممر (المدرج) أو في الهواء.

فشلت المحاولات الأولى للطيران باستخدام الأجنحة، حيث لم يكن مفهومًا حينئذ أن السطح العلوي المحدب لجناح الطائر هو السبب في تولد قوة الرفع. وبعد اكتشاف هذه الحقيقة، بدأ الناس في صنع أجنحة الطائرات بحيث يكون سطحها العلوي محدبًا قليلاً. وبذلك تولدت قوة الرفع اللازمة، بنفس الطريقة التي يعمل بها جناح الطائر.

عندما تكون الطائرة واقفة فإن ضغط الهواء على الجناح من أعلى ومن أسفل يتساوى، وعندما تتحرك الطائرة للأمام، يبدأ الهواء في السريان فوق الجناح وأسفله ويتحرك الهواء المار فوق السطح العلوي المحدب للجناح في مساٍر منحنٍ، فتزيد سرعته بينما يقل ضغطه. ويتحرك الهواء المار على السطح السفلي للجناح في خط مستقيم، فتبقى لذلك سرعته وضغطه ثابتين. وتحاول منطقة الضغط المرتفع دائما الحركة في اتجاه منطقة الضغط المنخفض. ولهذا فإن الهواء أسفل الجناح يحاول الحركة إلى أعلى في اتجاه الهواء أعلى الجناح. لكن الجناح يحجز طريقه. لذلك، فبدلاً من الالتقاء بمنطقة الضغط المنخفض، تقوم منطقة الضغط المرتفع برفع الجناح في الجو. وكلما زادت سرعة الطائرة، زادت قوة الرفع التي يولدها الجناح. وبزيادة الطائرة لسرعتها في أثناء حركتها على الممر قبل الإقلاع، يولد جناحها رفعًا متزايدًا. وفي نهاية الأمر، عندما يزيد الضغط أسفل الجناح على وزن الطائرة، وتصبح قوة الرفع أكبر من قوة الجاذبية، تقلع الطائرة.

قوة السحب الهوائي وقوة الدفع.

يستطيع الجناح توليد قوة الرفع فقط عندما يكون متحركا للأمام خلال الهواء. لهذا فإن الطائرة تحتاج إلى محركات تولد قوة الدفع اللازمة لبدء الحركة الأمامية المطلوبة. وكلما زادت قوة الدفع، تحركت الطائرة أسرع من قبل. لكن، مع زيادة سرعة الطائرة، تزيد قوة السحب الهوائي. ولمقاومة هذا السحب الهوائي، تحتاج الطائرة لمزيد من الدفع.

وفي المحركات النفاثة، تتولد قوة الدفع بسبب الحركة السريعة للغازات خلال المحرك. وتتولى المراوح توليد قوة الدفع للطائرات المروحية التوربينية والطائرات المدفوعة بمحركات ترددية. تشبه ريش المراوح جناح الطائرة في كثير من الوجوه. وعند دوران المروحة، ينخفض ضغط الهواء أمامها. وهنا يبدأ الهواء ذو الضغط الأعلى خلف الريش في الحركة في اتجاه الضغط المنخفض أمامها دافعا ريش المروحة والطائرة للحركة إلى الأمام. وكلما زادت سرعة المحرك النفاث أو دوران المروحة زادت قوة الدفع المتولدة.

وللمساعدة في زيادة قوة الدفع، يسعى المهندسون لتصميم جسم الطائرة في شكل انسيابي ما أمكن ذلك، ويتم إكساب الطائرة سطحًا أملس وشكلا محكمًا، كما يتم تصميم جميع الأجزاء الموجودة على سطحها الخارجي بحيث تستطيع شق طريقها في الهواء بسهولة ونعومة.

تغيـير الارتفاع . 

تتوازن قوة الرفع مع قوة الجاذبية، وقوة الدفع مع قوة السحب الهوائي للطائرة التي تطير في وضع مستقيم ومستوٍ. وللبدء في الهبوط بالطائرة فلا بد أن يشرع قائدها في تخفيض قدرة المحرك. ويتم ذلك بالنسبة للمحركات النفاثة والمحركات المروحية، بتخفيض سرعة دوران المحرك لتخفيض قوة الدفع المتولدة. ومع انخفاض قوة الدفع، تنخفض أيضًا قوة الرفع لتبدأ الطائرة في الهبوط إلى أسفل. وفي نفس الوقت تزيد قوة السحب الهوائي فتنخفض سرعة الطائرة ويزيد معدل هبوطها.

وللصعود، لابد لقائد الطائرة من أن يزيد من قدرة محركاتها. وتدور المروحة، أو المحرك النفاث، بسرعة أكبر لتتولد قوة دفع أكبر. ومع زيادة قوة الدفع، تزيد قوة الرفع، لتبدأ الطائرة في الصعود. إلا أن الصعود يرفع من قوة السحب الهوائي ولهذا، تحتاج الطائرة للمزيد من قوة الرفع. وللحصول على أعلى قوة رفع، يقوم الطيار بزيادة زاوية الهبوب، وهي الزاوية التي يقطع بها الجناح الهواء. 

وتستخدم لذلك أجهزة التحكم لدفع مقدمة الطائرة لتشير لأعلى قليلاً، حتى يصنع الجناح زاوية موجبة مع مسار الطيران. وتزيد سرعة الهواء المار فوق السطح العلوي للجناح ليصبح ضغطه أقل من ضغطه في أثناء الطيران المستوي. وتتحرك منطقة الضغط المرتفع أسفل الجناح إلى منطقة الضغط المنخفض أعلاه مولدة قوة الرفع. لكن الاستمرار في زيادة زاوية الهبوب يؤدي في النهاية إلى اضطراب الهواء فوق سطح الجناح وزيادة قوة السحب الهوائي ويستعيد الطيار توازن القوى الأربع المؤثرة على الطائرة عن طريق زيادة قدرة المحرك لتوليد قوة دفع أكبر. تغيير الاتجاه. 

يقوم الطيار بإجراء دوران للطائرة عن طريق زيادة قوة الرفع المتولدة من جناح أو آخر. فلإجراء دوران إلى اليسار، مثلاً، يستخدم الطيار أجهزة التحكم التي تضع الطائرة في وضع الميل الجانبي لليسار: أي أن الجناح الأيسر يسقط منخفضًا عن الجناح الأيمن. وتتولد قوة الرفع دائمًا عمودية على سطح الجناح. فعندما لا يكون الجناح أفقيًا موازيًا لسطح الأرض، تكون قوة الرفع هي الأخرى مائلة مع سطح الأرض. وتزيد قوة الرفع على الجناح الأيمن عندما ينخفض الجناح الأيسر، مما يدفع الطائرة للدوران. ويستخدم قائد الطائرة الدفة للمحافظة على وضع الطائرة مستقرًا. ولا يُعتمد على الدفة لإحداث الدوران، بل إن ميل قوة الرفع عند الأجنحة بزاوية كافية مع خط الأفق هي التي تدفع الطائرة للدوران.

وعندما تبدأ الطائرة في الدوران، تقل قوة الرفع المضادة للجاذبية وتفقد الطائرة بعض ارتفاعها. ولاستعادة توازن القوى الأربع مرة أخرى، يمكن للطّيار اتخاذ أحد إجراءين، هما: 1ـ زيادة زاوية الهبوب ليزداد الرفع المتولد على الأجنحة 2ـ زيادة قدرة المحركات لزيادة قوة رفع أكبر. وفي الدوران الحاد، يقوم الطيار بزيادة كل من زاوية الهبوب، وقدرة المحرك في آن واحد، لمنع الطائرة من فقد بعض ارتفاعها. لمزيد من المعلومات عن كيفية طيران الطائرة وكيف تؤثر القوى الأساسية على الطائرة في الجو.


----------



## Tripoli (27 مايو 2006)

شكرا على الاهتمام بالموضوع


----------



## 3adel (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اليكم نبذة عن ظاهرة حاجز الصوت
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=103616#post103616
تحياتي


----------



## muslim125.3 (11 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saeb (12 يونيو 2006)

كلام جميل .


----------



## saeb (12 يونيو 2006)

كلام جميل .


----------



## حسام جاسم (30 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز اذا كان يمنع الطيران على سرعة الصوت لفتره طويله .اذن كيف يمكن للطائرات التي يكون الماخ نمبرلها اكبر من 1 .هل اننا نسمع هذا الصوت العالي طيلة فترة طيرانها؟ جزاك الله خير.


----------



## عناد العيداني (1 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك الف عافية على هذا الفيديو


----------



## Tripoli (2 يوليو 2006)

صوت الطائرة العلى لا يعنى بالضرورة انها تطير اسرع من الصوت
السبب فى عدم تمكن الطائرة من الطيران باسرع من الصوت لفترة طويلة هو الاستهلاك العالى للوقود ففى المقاتلات يمكنك رؤية عداد الوقود يتناقص بشكل واضح اثناء تشغيل الحارق اللاحق
سلام


----------



## alhakam (13 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو شيماء (16 يوليو 2006)

ألف شكر اخي العزيز وبصراحه اول مره اشاهد فلم اختراق حاجز الصوت


----------



## Tripoli (16 يوليو 2006)

لا شكر على واجب يا شباب و ان شاء الله تعم الفائدة


----------



## وجدي_1405 (17 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاكم الله خير على المقطع .


----------



## JHONNYGHAIT (21 سبتمبر 2006)

للحصول علي شروحات وافية عن الموضوع (حاجز الصوت) يمكن قرائته من موقع مجلة الافق لعلوم الطيران والفضاء وهذا موقعها:
alofokmag.com


----------



## علي الطيار (29 سبتمبر 2006)

بالنسبة الى حاجز الصوت هناك موضوع قريب له هو موجة الرجة ( Shock Wave) هي عبارة عن موجات تضاغط هوائية وموجة الرجة خطرة جدا على محرك الطائرة لتخلص منها يستخدم الروس عبارة عن جزء مدبب في مقدمة المحرك يسمى (ٍٍSpake ) أما الأمريكان فيستخدمون المساحات المتغيرة في منتصف المحرك للحصول على عدد ماخ الأبتلاع الذي بواسطة تبتلع الصدمة وتخرج خارج المحرك.


----------



## الرايقي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا 
والصور ادت بالفعل الى فهم الموضوع بشكل اوضح
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للفيديو المتميز


----------

